# Grunting goat



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

One of my yearlings has always been on the round side, and I have noticed in the past few weeks that she is grunting all the time. She used to only do it when she would come running full speed at me to say hi. Now she does it while she is eating, when i am petting her, when she is walking, basically all the time. She is the same weight as her sister, just a different shape. She looks like a pregnant goat, I am 100% certain she is not since she has never even laid eyes on my buck. I have tried treated her for bloat following with a dose of probios. I have re-wormed her (we use injectable Dectomax per my vets recommendation). I have checked her lids and they are a nice pinky color, i have also checked her droppings and do not see any big worms. Her sides are smushy and not hard like a full belly would be. I dont know if there is something else I should try or if maybe its just time for a diet. Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would try and trim her out a bit, but also do you keep out baking soda and minerals?? Just a thought


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Everyone has access to minerals, free range hay, forage and get fed 1 cup of food once a day.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

my old boer wether would grunt and moan when he laid down ever since he was a baby... it was just a thing he did.. nothing ever wrong with him


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks really healthy to me. Sounds like she's well taken care of. Maybe that's just how she is. I have one that's kinda round like that even before she eats, but she's very healthy and happy.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

One of my girls does the same thing...she doesn't grunt loudly...it's kind of a soft, higher-pitched moaning sound...lol. She seems to do it the most when she's eating hay. In fact, I have never heard her do it while eating grain. She has never appeared to be uncomfortable or unhealthy...I think it's just a habit. Kind of like people who stick their tongue out while using scissors...lol. She is rather round compared to the other goats, as well.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep I have grunters here too. Its mostly when they get an armload of fresh hay, then they lay around grunting like happy pigs.


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

well this is all making me feel much less nervous! I feel kinda bad for putting her thru all that stuff to determine what it was! She grunts and makes a small whiney sound, and i guess that is just her way of letting us know that she is fat and happy! (and that it is time for a diet!)


----------

